# Overbored 2x4s in load bearing wall (balloon framed)



## Squidmarx (Mar 23, 2021)

We have a 1920's balloon framed cape home. We opened a bathroom wall  and noticed that six consecutive studs were bored approx. 75% of the way through; this is in an exterior load bearing wall on the first floor of the house. This was done at least 50 years ago and there's no bowing or compression in any of the studs, but we are doing some structural work above these studs and we want to ensure they are structurally sound before doing so. Typical responses as to how to fix this issue usually involve A, replacing the stud or B, using a stud shoe. B doesn't work for us because stud shoes are typically sized to today's smaller 2x4s and we have true 2x4s, so the stud shoes wouldn't fit. Given that the house is balloon framed, replacing the 2x4s would be extremely time consuming and probably expensive, and just adding a new 2x4 next to it would be equally as difficult for the same reason. My understanding is that sistering the 2x4s wouldn't be much use either as the load would be transferred to the fastenings as opposed to the new 2x4s. 

Would very much appreciate any thoughts on how to resolve this issue or if anything I've said above is incorrect!


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 24, 2021)

Treat this area as an opening, cut the studs short at their top and install a header above it so it spans from good studs, ad one or two jack studs on each end.


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 24, 2021)

Can you sister a 2x4 on the flat next to the stud?


----------



## Squidmarx (Mar 24, 2021)

Rick18071 said:


> Treat this area as an opening, cut the studs short at their top and install a header above it so it spans from good studs, ad one or two jack studs on each end.


Wouldn't this involve adding new king studs? How would you even go about adding a new stud in a balloon framed house given that the studs are two stories tall?


----------



## Squidmarx (Mar 24, 2021)

TheCommish said:


> Can you sister a 2x4 on the flat next to the stud?


Apologies for my lack of understanding - I'm not sure what "on the flat" means. We can sister the stud, sure, but the stud is 16 feet (because it is balloon framed) tall and our sistering would only be for 8 feet of the 16. My understanding is that this would shift some of the load to the fasteners that fasten the new 2x4 to the old one but wouldn't necessarily transfer load to the new 2x4s so may not be very effective. If I am off base here please let me know!


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 24, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> We have a 1920's balloon framed cape home. We opened a bathroom wall  and noticed that six consecutive studs were bored approx. 75% of the way through; this is in an exterior load bearing wall on the first floor of the house. This was done at least 50 years ago and there's no bowing or compression in any of the studs, but we are doing some structural work above these studs and we want to ensure they are structurally sound before doing so. Typical responses as to how to fix this issue usually involve A, replacing the stud or B, using a stud shoe. B doesn't work for us because stud shoes are typically sized to today's smaller 2x4s and we have true 2x4s, so the stud shoes wouldn't fit. Given that the house is balloon framed, replacing the 2x4s would be extremely time consuming and probably expensive, and just adding a new 2x4 next to it would be equally as difficult for the same reason. My understanding is that sistering the 2x4s wouldn't be much use either as the load would be transferred to the fastenings as opposed to the new 2x4s.
> 
> Would very much appreciate any thoughts on how to resolve this issue or if anything I've said above is incorrect!


Do you have a contractor or are you doing owner builder? Do you have a permit?


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 24, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> Wouldn't this involve adding new king studs? How would you even go about adding a new stud in a balloon framed house given that the studs are two stories tall?


Just use the first existing stud on both sides of this area that are not compromised.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 24, 2021)

Get an engineer to design a custom stud shoe, dimensions to fit, and install a couple of those.  A sheetmetal shop could possibly bend them for you.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm with e hilton....engineered fix, custom built stud shoes.....


----------



## ADAguy (Mar 25, 2021)

Love "old" framing issues! Is this also shingled on the exterior?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 25, 2021)

Not even sort of enough information.  So many variables at play.  So easy to mis-communicate.  When I first read, I thought you meant "six consecutive studs" as in: nailed together as a post.  That was very common in the past to bore large holes.  Bigger holes, more studs.  The code has the same principles, but maxed at two.  Anyway, I ramble, I don't think this is what you are talking about.

Which exterior bearing wall is this?  Joist framed into it or not?  Is there still something going through the bored studs?  Plumbing?  Or is it clear?

What "structural work" are you doing above?  Changing or adding loads?

Photos have lots of answers to lots of questions, which will help get you more informed answers.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 25, 2021)

ADAguy said:


> Love "old" framing issues! Is this also shingled on the exterior?


Hmmmm.... but is it an issue... or is it just old?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 25, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> Apologies for my lack of understanding - I'm not sure what "on the flat" means. We can sister the stud, sure, but the stud is 16 feet (because it is balloon framed) tall and our sistering would only be for 8 feet of the 16. My understanding is that this would shift some of the load to the fasteners that fasten the new 2x4 to the old one but wouldn't necessarily transfer load to the new 2x4s so may not be very effective. If I am off base here please let me know!


Just because the studs are 16 ft. high doesn't mean all the load they support is that high.  Do the second floor joists frame perpendicularly into this wall or run parallel to it?  Do the roof rafters bear on this wall?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 5, 2021)

All good questions requiring answers.


----------



## redeyedfly (Apr 5, 2021)

Squidmarx said:


> My understanding is that this would shift some of the load to the fasteners that fasten the new 2x4 to the old one but wouldn't necessarily transfer load to the new 2x4s so may not be very effective.


This sentence makes my brain feel weird.  Load paths don't stop until they make it to the ground (and then the geotechs take it from there).  Where would the load go once it got into the fasteners?  vanish?  

You could possibly sister the studs partial height.  You would need an engineer to design the fastening pattern.  Depending on the loading you could possibly get enough fasteners above and below the holes to transfer the gravity and lateral loads around the holes through the sistered stud.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 9, 2021)

Maybe


----------



## north star (Apr 9, 2021)

*# ~ #*

*Squidmarx,*

*There have been a lot of good suggestions as to*
*"maybe" how to add structural integrity back in to
your wall, however, because none of us on this
Forum are actually at your site, and I believe your
question, and your stated variables, are outside the
normal prescriptive realms of the IRC.

IMO, ...you would be well served to hire a structural
engineer to analyze your application and design an
engineered solution.

Yes, ...you can continue to supply more information
to the Forum audience, but there again, none of*
*us are actually there.......We can beat this horse as
long as you want to.   *

*# ~ #*


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 11, 2021)

Maybe some photos would help?


----------

